# background-image: fixed geht im IE nicht...



## metty (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe Tutorials.de Gemeinde ,

ich hab folgendes kleines Problem (welches mich allerdings in den Wahnsinn treibt...):
Ich habe in einem IFrame eine Tabelle mit einem Hintergrund. Dieser Hintergrund soll beim scrollen stehen bleiben was ja nicht allzu schwer ist. Nun funktioniert das auch, aber nur im Firefox nicht im IE... Vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen 
Mein Code:


```
<td class="fliesstexthbraun" style="background-image:url(../../images/gallery/tablebg.jpg); background-repeat:no-repeat; background-attachment:fixed;">
inhalt........viel inhalt......
</td>
```

Danke und Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2005)

Wird im iFrame die komplette Seite gescrollt? Dann sollten die CSS-Eigenschaften auf das body -Element angewendet werden:


```
<body style="background-image:url(../../images/gallery/tablebg.jpg); background-repeat:no-repeat; background-attachment:fixed;">
```
Oder wird innerhalb der Tabellenzelle (mit overflow:auto) gescrollt?


----------



## Tucker (29. Juni 2005)

Ich wollte eben gerade eine Tabellenspalte mit einem Hintergrund füllen. Hierzu habe ich einfach mit dem Style- Parameter innerhalb des TD- Tags gearbeitet. Allerdings erhalte ich trotzdem keine Anzeige des Bildes.


```
style="background-image:url(bilder/index_10.gif"
```

Kann mi jemand sagen, warum ich keine Anzeige erhalte?


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2005)

In deinem Code-Schnippsel fehlt die schliessende Klammer:


```
<td style="background-image:url(bilder/index_10.gif)"> ... </td>
```


----------



## Tucker (30. Juni 2005)

Also, die Lösung funktioniert, aber auch nur in der Vorschau von Dreamweaver. Wenn ich mir die Sache online im NS anschaue, funktioniert es nicht. Woran kann das liegen?

edit: Im IE funktioniert es auch nicht.


----------



## Tucker (1. Juli 2005)

Weiß keiner mehr einen Rat?


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2005)

Normalerweise sollte es nicht nur in der Vorschau von Dreamweaver funktionieren, sondern auch in den Browsers, sofern die URI zur Hintergrundgrafik korrekt ist. 

Poste bitte mal den kompletten Quelltext deiner Seite, oder nenne einen Link zur Demoseite  - blinde Ferndiagnose sind nicht unsere Stärke ;-]


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Juli 2005)

Zu dem "fixed":
Es hat bisher merkwürdigerweise noch niemand erwähnt, aber der IE kennt das prinzipiell nicht.
Und wenn du mit "NS" einen uralten Netscape meinst....der kennt es ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu dem "fixed":
> Es hat bisher merkwürdigerweise noch niemand erwähnt, aber der IE kennt das prinzipiell nicht.
> Und wenn du mit "NS" einen uralten Netscape meinst....der kennt es ebenfalls nicht.


Du meinst *position: fixed*, oder?


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juli 2005)

Jo...das meine ich. Der IE interpretiert das überhaupt (noch) nicht.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ähm, wo war hier denn die Rede von *position:fixed*?  

Der IE interpretiert aber seit der 3.0 *background-attachment:fixed*, genauso wie der NS ab 6.0, Opera ab 5.12, Firefox ab 1.0, Konqueror ab 3.3 und Safari ab 1.2.... und davon war hier die Rede.  

@Tucker, wie Michael schon geschrieben hat, Quelltext oder Link posten.
Kennst ja die leidige Geschichte mit den Glaskugeln. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Maik (3. Juli 2005)

@Sven: deshalb hatte ich gestern auch noch mal nachgefragt, ob du von *position:fixed* sprichst, denn _kniedel_ hat(te) Probleme mit dem *background-attachment:fixed* ;-]


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juli 2005)

Oh, sorry...stimmt ja....war wohl schon spät
Vergesst es einfach


----------



## Tucker (3. Juli 2005)

Hier der Link:

http://www.haba-maniacs.de/ssv/index.php

Mir zeigts den Hintergrund unter dem Verweise der w3c nicht an.

EDIT:
Fehler gefunden. Lag daran, dass ich kein Semikolon hinter der URL in Klammern eingesetzt habe.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2005)

Kleine Ursache, grosse Wirkung. 

Den Validator scheinst Du ja zu benutzen.
Trotzdem ist noch ein Fehler in Zeile 67:


> <img src="Bilder/browser.jpg" border="0" *alt=""*>


----------



## Tucker (4. Juli 2005)

Na ich nehm den immer als Überprüfung.


----------

